# 2017 crew list update



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Its getting to be that time again. Every year i update my call list for crew members when i have open spots. If you are interested in being included on the crew list pm me your number and when i have an opening ill shoot a crew wanted text blast. I make overnighter runs tuna fishing when the weather is nice. i pretty much fish for everything though usually dont drag baits alot. looking to change that this year. need your own gear (tackle and rods), im not a tackle shop. Also need to be experienced on the water offshore. not that i dont like teaching people but with life being busier these days i dont get out as much and dont want the trips i take to be work... hope to meet some new faces and welcome the ones who have joined me in the past. :cheers:


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Abel 832 385 0812


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fin Reaper said:


> Its getting to be that time again. Every year i update my call list for crew members when i have open spots. If you are interested in being included on the crew list pm me your number and when i have an opening ill shoot a crew wanted text blast. I make overnighter runs tuna fishing when the weather is nice. i pretty much fish for everything though usually dont drag baits alot. looking to change that this year. need your own gear (tackle and rods), im not a tackle shop. Also need to be experienced on the water offshore. not that i dont like teaching people but with life being busier these days i dont get out as much and dont want the trips i take to be work... hope to meet some new faces and welcome the ones who have joined me in the past. :cheers:


I hope to still be on the list. Our last trip was epic! Wish we could have gotten that big Mahi to eat.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I hope to still be on the list. Our last trip was epic! Wish we could have gotten that big Mahi to eat.


heck yeah.


----------



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Pencil me in!*

I have all my own gear, and tackle. I love slaying some tuna. If you ever need anyone, let me know!

4698676488


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*list*

Dwight 832-231-3434


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Count me in... I usually spend more time filming and photographing than fishing. Need more footage for a short film I am working on...

832-495-1166
Joe


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Offshore crew list*

Iv'e fished with fellow 2cooler Lee Brumblow many times. Have all my own gear and experienced. Please add me to your crew list. Very flexible schedule. David Baker 956-566-3026, thanks


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

*List*

Please add me to list. Have time, gear, experience, $, and will help with whatever you need. 8326075142. Dennis


----------



## 1born2fish (Oct 6, 2013)

Fin Reaper, Please add me to your list, I have my own boat and gear, and I fish off shore quite a bit. 
Thanks, 
Joe, 210-559-6082


----------

